# Low and wide loft space dust extractor options



## minilathe22 (20 Mar 2020)

My workshop is a single garage with a fairly low roofline, such that the roofspace is 1.3metres at the centre and 2.3 metres wide. I was hoping to fit a good quality dust extractor in the loft space, and have the pipe and power cable come though the ceiling. However all but the smallest dust extractors seem to be tall and thin, and with a big bag filter at the top and collection bag below, I dont think they would work properly if I put it sideways in the loft space.

Is anyone running a dust extractor sideways? Has anyone managed to construct a big elbow such that the collection bag is vertical and the filter is at a right angle? As I think that would work in the space I have available. Ideas welcome, thank you.


----------



## Inspector (20 Mar 2020)

If were going to put a DC in the attic I would set the motor/impeller where you want the duct coming into the space, then blowing into a box with a couple cartridges on the top. The bottom of the box continues back into the shop dropping the dust and shavings to a bin below. The reason being it would eliminate climbing up to get the dust and dispose of it. Most of the DC is out of the way and some of the noise with it. If you wanted to the bottom of the box could angle out through the wall to drop the dust into the bin outside. 

Pete


----------



## Lazurus (20 Mar 2020)

Can you not put it in a purpose made box / shed / container outside and just have the pipes coming into the shop.


----------



## minilathe22 (20 Mar 2020)

I think the loft version makes for shorter pipe runs, and I dont worry about the machine getting corroded. I do worry about the dry dust catching fire though.

Making a small shed on the side of the garage is probably a bit safer, but noisier for the neighbours and might get damp.


----------



## DBT85 (24 Mar 2020)

Lazurus":1x84l1k2 said:


> Can you not put it in a purpose made box / shed / container outside and just have the pipes coming into the shop.


I would probably do this. MRMDF a box for it to live in which will help with noise suppression and then make a nice shelter for it to hide in from some treated timber.


----------

